# Hunting > Game Cooking and Recipes >  Sad day!!

## Dundee

Meal was cooked when I got home from the river but I got told too bugger off by Mrs Dundee,as the kids get served first :Grin: 

I spotted the nearly empty bottle of watties tomatoe sauce and made a run for it while the kidz tea got dished up. :Yuush: 


Sean finds me and says "wheres the sauce" told em to bugger off till mines served.

At least I had a beer :Yaeh Am Not Durnk: 

Dinner was served another chook from possom trapper :Zomg: 

My plate got the watties and gravey :Grin: 


Kidz got the greens but we all had to eat em as kidz :Have A Nice Day: 

Saved some sauce for Sean there was just enough :Wink:

----------


## R93

You would put tucker fucker on whitebait patties I bet, Dundee? You should be ashamed of yourself :Grin:

----------


## Rushy

Dundee I have said it before and I will say it again.  You are a bloody culinary heathen

----------


## veitnamcam

:Grin:  :Grin: 

Sent from my GT-S5360T using Tapatalk 2

----------


## Toby

Chicken looks good

----------


## ebf

Landmine chicken  :Grin:  you even got the fake blood part right...

----------


## Dundee

Any one takes my watties away or vegemite  look out!! :Ka Boom:

----------


## Rushy

With you on the Vegemite front Dundee.

----------


## Toby

Peanut butter is where its at.

----------


## Dougie

I'm hungry.

----------


## Dundee

Thats rat food Toby :Mouse:  :Mouse:  :Mouse:

----------


## Toby

Fuck off it is, Its just works on rats cause who the hell wants vegemite?

----------


## veitnamcam

Yep marmite is where its at.


Sent from my GT-S5360T using Tapatalk 2

----------


## Dundee

> I'm hungry.


At least we have one here that appreciates fine toppings on ya food :Grin:

----------


## Dougie

I would have thought you'd have a year's supply of t sauce in your emergency supplies Dundee?!

----------


## mrs dundee

We usually have a big 5 litre bottle of tomato sauce,we will have to make a trip to Toops in holidays.Talk about father like son with the tomato sauce. :Have A Nice Day:

----------


## Dougie

Oh yikes, all this talk about yummy sauce and food...someone on the bus has ignored the 'no hot food's rule and the air con has carried the smell of chips and pies right to my seat! I'm going to start gnawing on my own arm soon!!! (I bet it'd taste better with sauce....)

----------


## Dundee

So you bussing up too Rotovegas?

----------


## Dougie

Roger

----------


## Raging Bull

Mr. Destroyer of food. I'm surprised you can even taste the chicken under all that sauce.   :Grin:

----------


## grunter

they make marmite by scraping the skid marks off the toilet bowl

----------


## Dundee

> Mr. Destroyer of food. I'm surprised you can even taste the chicken under all that sauce.


The chicken was soaked in gravy :Grin:

----------


## hunter308

Nothing wrong with tomato sauce on roast chook, infact nothing wrong with tomato sauce on any roast apart from pork THAT requires BBQ sauce.

----------


## Toby

Any sauce on a roast is a criminal act. Gravy is accpectable if the meat is a little dry.

----------


## veitnamcam

I dunno why dundee doesnt just eat dog bisciuts or paper mashay really, heap of tucker fucker on there he wouldn't know the difference. :Wink:

----------


## Dundee

Ahhhh another 2 litres puchased today :Grin: Not by ,me but when the mrs gets too a city,,,,bring home the drums :Yuush:

----------


## gadgetman

> they make marmite by scraping the skid marks off the toilet bowl


No it is not. They aren't making it at present, ... they've run out of scrapers. Actually the plant is pretty much operational and I smelt the test batches the other day.

Vegemite is where it is at.

As Toby says the only thing that should be on a Roast is gravy if it's a little dry. Other than that just feasting eyes and teeth marks.

Dundee, what would you do if the Watties factory was shut down for a couple of years?  :Zomg:

----------


## Rushy

> Dundee, what would you do if the Watties factory was shut down for a couple of years?


Oh hell GM now you have done it.  Dundee will have an anxiety attack at the mere thought that that could happen.

----------


## Dundee

I'm pretty confident it won't close Gadgetman as I are probably one of the major shareholders :Grin: 

I put gravy on all meat but if the watties overlaps damn shame :Thumbsup:

----------


## gadgetman

> I'm pretty confident it won't close Gadgetman as I are probably one of the major shareholders
> 
> I put gravy on all meat but if the watties overlaps damn shame


Looks like you'd take about 25% of the market. Just putting it up there since production has been moved back to Hawkes Bay ish, somewhere equally as shaky in that funny we offshore island up there. Maybe I should stock up on tea?

----------


## Dundee

The supplies need too be replenished :Sad: 

As of today low on water /no beer/vegemites out and the bloody sauce is going dry :Sad: 

5 litre lasted well I thought :Grin:

----------


## gadgetman

To be honest they wouldn't be going through the sauce much slower here, if at all. Dundee that looks like a scene taken from a Hitchcock movie, ... I'm just waiting for someone to to rip a bow rapidly across a violin a few times to scare the crap out of you.

----------


## Rushy

> The supplies need too be replenished
> 
> As of today low on water /no beer/vegemites out and the bloody sauce is going dry
> 
> 5 litre lasted well I thought
> 
> Attachment 9869


Dundee I would notify the nearest office of the International Red Cross if I were you.  They will take from their famine relief fund and load a C130 with supplies and organise an air drop.

----------


## veitnamcam

We should have a whip round for some marmite and lee and perrins  :Grin: 

Sent from my GT-S5360T using Tapatalk 2

----------


## Rushy

> lee and perrins


Oh the torment.  Dundee would cry.

----------


## phillipgr

Sad day for me, thawing the last bag hind quarter :-(
Pressure is on to make a kill, Phil, stop coming back empty handed haha

Sent from my MT27i using Tapatalk 2

----------


## Scouser

Kaitaia fire.....now thats where's its at......

----------


## Spanners

> Kaitaia fire.....now thats where's its at......


Only if you're a 6 yrs old girl who's a bit soft  :Have A Nice Day: 
Savageshootet can sort the REAL fire out

----------


## TimeRider

:Zomg:   Oh dear, looks like you'll have to go into town and buy some more supplys.

----------


## Angus_A

Mr Dundee you have a problem  :Grin:

----------


## geezejonesy

Just added a couple of drops of watties

 with my venison dinner

----------


## Rushy

> Mr Dundee you have a problem


Angus you do not know the half of it.  The man needs therapy.  Sent him a stunning recipe for trout but he ruled it out without even trying it.

----------


## Dundee

> Just added a couple of drops of watties
> 
>  with my venison dinner


Farrk Jeezejonsey I couldn't even see the drop :Wtfsmilie: 

Angus, Rushy is right :ORLY: 

Timerider I haven't been to a supermarket in 3 or 4 years :Grin:

----------


## Spanners

> Timerider I haven't been to a supermarket in 3 or 4 years


Cos that's woman's work

IMCOMING!!!  :Grin:

----------


## Angus_A

> Cos that's woman's work
> 
> IMCOMING!!!


BRACE FOR IMPACT!

----------


## EeeBees

Hmmmm brace of pheasant, brace of mallard, brace of impact...aaaaa????? :Grin:

----------


## TimeRider

> Timerider I haven't been to a supermarket in 3 or 4 years


  Betcha want to though  :ORLY: 

 No vegemite, that's not good. Do you feel endangered.

----------


## Dundee

> Betcha want to though 
> 
>  No vegemite, that's not good. Do you feel endangered.


I'm getting withdrawel symptons  :Sick:

----------


## Rushy

> Cos that's woman's work
> 
> IMCOMING!!!


Keep your head down Spanners.

----------


## gadgetman

> Cos that's woman's work
> 
> IMCOMING!!!


Nah! I like to do a bit so we get some variety. Someone always goes for the same old, same old. Find a good deal and figure out something to do with it rather than the best deal on the stuff to make X.

----------


## geezejonesy

Need to enjoy the pure flavour of my venison

Sent from my GT-I9100T using Tapatalk 2

----------


## Dundee

Well that flagon lasted well I thought. :ORLY:    11/9/14 was scribbled on it :Grin:

----------


## Maca49

Suppose you mark your undies the same way?

----------


## Dundee

Roast hogget on left goat on the right.


Found more watties :Grin:  :Thumbsup:

----------


## Chop3r

I.m not all that sure why you eat normal food, its wasted on you

----------


## Dundee

I don't get FUCKEN offended we eat well here :Grin:

----------


## kotuku

dundee old mate -fuel up the trusty steed ,pile a crew on board and head direct to the watties factory. somewhere along the way find a spare mini tanker (behind a country pub is a good site)-if it aint chained up -hitch the bitch &make tracks this is an emergency. :ORLY: 
 get to the factory and tell em youre not moving till that tankers full of watties finest tomato sauce :Wtfsmilie: (130gallons if me memories  correct). on the way home call at the brewery and grab a pallet of ya favourite tonsil lubricant(nothing like buyin in bulk!) :Thumbsup: 
   right get it home -bung it somewhere where it cant be got atand bobs ya uncle. :Pacman: 
 if ya catch PTor Sean havin a sniff round hiff a shitty gumboot in their direction"ya should know better than to pinch an old mans comforts ya pups" or your modified agricultural version :Yuush: . I'd be a litttle careful round mother dundee though cause an offended wifes bite is usually pretty devestating to a bloke at any time. :Sick: 
 anyhow best of luck at least you dont earn 250,000pa work in wellington and get asked stupid bloody questions everytime you go somewhere! :Cool:

----------


## kotuku

gadget man you there?? has tim erider givin you a towel up over lettin out secrets?? :Pissed Off: if not she should give you a good thrashing with H&F latest catalogue, then make you streak down the street in the red racing crableg longjohns!! :Wink:

----------


## Dundee

Pay out is going to be shit :Sad:  But at least I have cranked open my new five litre flagon tonight. :Grin:

----------


## P38

> Pay out is going to be shit But at least I have cranked open my new five litre flagon tonight. 
> Attachment 31949


Awesome shot there Dundee  :Psmiley: 

A good swig of T-Sauce with a Brown Bomber chaser.  :Thumbsup: 

I forgot your rather partial to the Sauce ...... will remember next time I'm in staff sales and keep an eye out for some bulk supplies for you.

Cheers
Pete

----------

